# Cam Follower Failure but didn't see any symptoms. Please Respond.



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Did my front brakes today, a breeze. 

And I finally got the M8 triple square to check my cam follower. I have a CPO with 68,000 on the clock, 4,000 miles to go on the warranty. I got everything apart and found a broken cam follower. I have a new one as seen in the picture but what do I do? I didn't really see anything wrong with the car. No CELs and nothing came up on VAG Com. Do I reassemble with the old one or the new one? And should I take this to the dealer or is there unnoticeable damage? 

Currently my mods are: Forge Intake, APR Stage 2 programming, APR turbo back exhaust. I know if I take it to the dealer to change the program back to stock. Should I put my engine cover/stock airbox back on? 

Please respond as my car is apart while I await your responses. 

*Edit 5:57pm (added more photos of wear) 

I saw very suttle wear on the HPFP. On the cam I could see marks like scratches but no indents. I reassembled with the new cam follower and test drove it. No MIL or CEL. Going to call the dealer Monday and then use my wifes car. I think the cam roller kit will be my next purchase. All this with my wife 14 days away from her due date.  So now I have a :beer: and wait for you all to discuss yet another f'n cam follower fail.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

My cam and pump looked similar to yours. If your under warranty put the new follower in and show them the old one. The center of the old follower is probably resting somewhere near the cam chain which is another concern. Make sure they look for it when the cam is replaced. 

I had no warranty so I replaced the pump and follower. It's been 3000 miles since and the follower shows very little wear.


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

the center of his cam follower is in ground up pieces in his oil filter more than lane likely. just bring it to the dealer if its under warranty, if not its not a hard job to do if you get all the parts and the cam alignment tool.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

My follower looked just like that one. The center was recovered in one piece after removing the side cover.


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

mine was ground to dust.


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

I took off my Forge intake and replaced it with the stock cover. Swapped out the cam follower and put the old broken one back in. I will change the APR program back to stock and drop it off at the dealer. Then write VWoA for ignoring a recall and paying out for yet another repair. Anyone get the roller kit?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

It's threads like this that made me do my follower at 33,xxx. Damn good thing, too. You're a lucky man to have made it that many miles.


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it just the three bolts to take off the pump and then your in? 
To swap out the follower I mean , or is there something tricky about it?? 
I may change mine,


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

fundrive22 said:


> Is it just the three bolts to take off the pump and then your in?
> To swap out the follower I mean , or is there something tricky about it??
> I may change mine,


 http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/6#


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

fundrive22 said:


> Is it just the three bolts to take off the pump and then your in?
> To swap out the follower I mean , or is there something tricky about it??
> I may change mine,


 The worst part about it is if you have the Banjo bolt. It is the M8 triple square bit. Such a tough spot to get to if you leave everything on. 

Anyway. Made the appointment for tomorrow 9/21. I dropped it off today and they interrogated me about the reasoning. I put everything back to stock minus the turbo back exhaust. I told them that the fuel was cutting out when I was on the highway trying to pass someone. Guy was like,"Well it is $100 diagnostic fee unless it is covered under warranty. We will call you before we do any work." I am going to find everything wrong that I can just to soak the last 4,000 miles of my warranty up. 

I hope I don't get any **** because the don't want me to get angry. They wouldn't like it when I get angry.


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

You cam is probably ruined. If they refuse tell them you are placing a call to VW Customer Care. But be professional about it. 

I've had bad experiences with VW service. They will probably tell you that your car is operating as designed because there are no CEL's. We live in a world where no one can think for themselves and properly diagnose a problem. Here's hoping I am wrong. 

Good luck.


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything is being repaired. I should have my car back tomorrow. You guys will have a laugh at this. 

I installed a magnetic oil drain plug about 3,500 miles back when I changed my oil and it came with a rubber washer. I had copper washers for the oem one but I guess it didn't sit right. And it has been drop by drop since. I haven't lost any significant oil, it was still reading ok. 

They tried telling me that the oil plus had stripped out and they would need to drop the oil pan and rethread it with some special process or tool and wanted to charge me $170!. I was like no, I put the wrong washer on it. They pushed so hard but I didn't budge. Fix my f'n car. If I used half a quart over 5,000 miles, I would have to go 283,300 miles in oil changes in order to equal out the money for this needless repair. 

Once again I hate the stealership.


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Glad to see they addressed the issue appropriately.


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

A2L90E said:


> Glad to see they addressed the issue appropriately.


 Thank god but not without trying to make money on something else.


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Got the car back today and now I can feel the difference. They didn't give me any grief and replaced all my door lock rubber buttons that started to bubble up. I went underneath the car to put my oem oil plug back in and saw motor oil on the sway bar, the axle, etc that came from above. Looks like when the took off the valve cover, they spilled oil or something. I don't know but I will check the level over the next few days before I take it back. Some pics of the install.


----------



## crazymonkey2465 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but did the dealership try to give you trouble because of your exhaust? My cam follower is worn through and i looked into getting it all replaced, but i have the same exhaust as you. And on the TSB I believe it says something about an aftermarket exhaust voiding the warranty extension.


----------

